# Gästepass Suche



## streeetstyla (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
mir ist es schon fast unangenehm zu fragen, bei all den vielen Anfragen für einen Gästepass. 
Da ich mich noch nicht festlegen kann, ob Ich mir das Game kaufe, würde ich gerne mal reinschnuppern.
Wär ne coole Sache, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht mir den Pass zu schicken.
Schon mal Danke im Vorraus!!

Grüße David


----------

